# Why dosen't Orby Satellite have it's own forum?



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

This low cost provider seems to have a niche market that has growth potential.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We have a thread to discuss Orby. So far there is not enough interest to justify a forum.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

James Long said:


> We have a thread to discuss Orby. So far there is not enough interest to justify a forum.


Which came first the chicken or the egg? If the thread is hidden as one post in a satellite forum dealing with general satellite discussion how easy is it to find?

Look at the DISH and Directv forums how many threads are still listed that cover receivers that can no longer be activated and shouldn't be offered on Ebay?


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

That is hilarious. This forum (and it's other forum, the CE site) LOVE to create new, pointless forums for absolutely no reason, clogging up the layout and organization. And now they say they can't due to lack of interest. That's got to be a first.


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

Maybe when Orby gets more popular it might get it's own section here. Another forum that has an Orby area I noticed it looked deserted.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RBA said:


> Which came first the chicken or the egg? If the thread is hidden as one post in a satellite forum dealing with general satellite discussion how easy is it to find?
> Look at the DISH and Directv forums how many threads are still listed that cover receivers that can no longer be activated and shouldn't be offered on Ebay?


Your second line seems to be arguing against the first. To be fair, at the time the receiver forums were created the receivers were not obsolete and were part of satellite services serving 10 to 20 million people each.



ejbvt said:


> That is hilarious. This forum (and it's other forum, the CE site) LOVE to create new, pointless forums for absolutely no reason, clogging up the layout and organization. And now they say they can't due to lack of interest. That's got to be a first.


Who "they"? I have given my opinion, not the opinion of "they". "They" have not said one word on this issue. Complaints about "the CE site" should be directed on their site, they are completely separate from DBSTalk. I'm not sure which DBSTalk forum creation you're complaining about. The last forum creations I recall were adding areas for non-satellite TV discussion.

DBSTalk does not have separate forums for every brand of streaming provider - most have more subscribers than Orby is believed to have. My personal opinion is "don't create pointless forums". No insult intended to any service that doesn't have a forum.


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

James Long said:


> DBSTalk does not have separate forums for every brand of streaming provider - most have more subscribers than Orby is believed to have.


Which is a good thing as you would have 284 sub-forums for all those providers!


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

What a dumb thread. If someone has something Orby related to post, they can create a thread here. If enough separate Orby related threads are created and participated in by multiple people, eventually the mods would see a need to create a separate forum for it. Given there are only two Orby related posts, the fact that one of them is lobbying for an Orby forum is pretty ridiculous!


----------



## AngryManMLS (Jan 30, 2014)

I still don't think Orby is going to last. I never see them advertised on TV outside of subnets that's target demographics is seniors which means they are paying next to nothing for ad space. And I can't imagine many seniors ponying up for Orgy.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

I would think seniors on limited fixed incomes would be a very good market for Orby.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

AngryManMLS said:


> I still don't think Orby is going to last. I never see them advertised on TV outside of subnets that's target demographics is seniors which means they are paying next to nothing for ad space. And I can't imagine many seniors ponying up for *Orgy*.


I would pony up for that!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

NYDutch said:


> I would think seniors on limited fixed incomes would be a very good market for Orby.


It is a cord cutter's satellite system. (Streaming may be better if one is already paying for Internet.) Decent channels but no sports due to the cost of those channels and other major channels not carried due to how the content owners want their channels bundled. Relying on OTA for local channels keeps the costs down. The initial cost is high but they now have financing available to spread out the cost of the receiver(s) and installation. The service fills a niche.


----------



## AngryManMLS (Jan 30, 2014)

Nick said:


> I would pony up for that!


Damn you auto correct!


----------



## pmayo2002 (Mar 30, 2002)

Irby is now being sold by Best Buy.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

pmayo2002 said:


> Irby is now being sold by Best Buy.


Orby receivers have been on Best Buy shelves since the service started last year.
Some of the boxes may be the same boxes that were there a year ago.


----------



## Bigg (Feb 27, 2010)

ejbvt said:


> That is hilarious. This forum (and it's other forum, the CE site) LOVE to create new, pointless forums for absolutely no reason, clogging up the layout and organization. And now they say they can't due to lack of interest. That's got to be a first.


They're waiting for Orby to fail, as it didn't make sense from day one. Any niche target market that Orby might have is better served by DISH.


----------

